# AoW - The Bronzewood Lodge Group(full) - OOC



## HolyMan (Oct 23, 2010)

OK this will be the OOC for your game. And the group is

Walking Dad - human Cleric of Obad-Hai
jkason - human Rouge
rb780nm - human Fighter
jackslate45 - gnome Sorcerer
Gondsman - half-orc Barbarian

Houserule placeholder will be next post but after that this thread is all yours to get those backgrounds rolling.

HM

*LINKS:*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/295584-age-worms-ap-pathfinder-system-full-sorry.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/295614-age-worms-character-spot.html


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 23, 2010)

*Houserules*

[sblock=Changes to RAW]
Channel Energy: Add into description that targets are healed xd6 + 1/2 cleric lvl + WIS modifier [/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi all,

I've got no really burning ideas for background here, does anyone have a good suggestion?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 25, 2010)

Well still no background for you which is good maybe as we figure this out we can give you some ideas. For who knows who it couold be like this:


```
Cleric
    /       /
Wizard   Inquisitor
    l         l
Fighter     Rogue
```
 
WD and Lughart are from the area around the lodge.

Padreigh and jkason live and work in Diamond Lake.

rb780nm could be from either

I could have the lodge head want a special cave explored and not know its whereabouts. If WD mention something to Padreigh they Inquisitor thinks he knows the place, but it might be dangerous. And Lughart wants in because he wants in good with the lodge.

WD agrees and tells them each to bring another person the believe could help. And that adds in rb780nm and jkason.

Now all you need do is figure how you each know the other person(s)? In passing only? lifelong friends? whatever you wish but saves on trying to know every last person. rb780nm only knows Lughart and jkason only knows Padreigh

HM

_


----------



## Lughart (Oct 25, 2010)

Okay lets see. Karolus could have military or mercenary background. Since Karissa is supposed to be a martial type, she could have recieved training from him after she returned to Diamond Lake. Or they could be childhood aquaintances (they are of similar age). When Karissa got the job of finding someone to join the mission, she looked up the people she knew in town and found out Karolus had gotten some military training.

Or a variation of one of those. Or something else.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi, I just took a look on backgrounds and game mechanics to get ideas for combat tactics.

*Interesting stuff from the APG*:

jkason, there is an acrobat rogue variant in the APG, not necessary, but would fit your background. The character would be worse at disarming traps, though.

rb780nm (can I say rb?), you might be interested in this (Two-Handed Fighter), when you level up.


*For tactics:*

A twohanded weapon fighter is a great target for my enlarge person domain spell. My cleric has enlarge ability for himself, too. So they could block together either a 20ft broad tunnel or a 10ft tunnel to both sides. Approaching enemies would have to go through their reach, too.

The wizard has a close damage ability and a greataxe, but will maybe want to avoid melee because of HP. Ray of frost is a good spell to assist from second row if we want to save spells for later.

The inquisitor looks good for secondary melee, starting shooting his crossbow. Ones the cleric or fighter is hurt, they could make a step back and let the inquisitor take the front, while still able to attack thanks to the reach.

Same would be possible for the rogue, but maybe he would prefer to try some flanking (or perhaps hiding behind his large allies, take a shoot and hide again?).


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 25, 2010)

While of course everything would be easier if the characters know each other already, I was thinking along the lines of "Stranger coming into town and getting caught in the events". Main reason is that I haven't got the slightest clue about our starting place and Greyhawk (being more of a "Realms" man myself).

But I could have arrived a few days ago and contacted the cleric. After all, clerics usually are central figures in towns and villages and a good source for information on those forces my inquisitor wishes to oppose.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2010)

Small problem: The posted PG stated that the big temple in town is sacred to Pelor, not Obad-Hai.

I haven't much information either. I read a Living Greyhawk folder and know the 3.5 Core gods. That's it.

You can find a pdf with Diamond Lake information here (PDF):

AoW: Player's Guide


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, I have no problems visiting several temples   Unlesas you haven't one, of course.

Limk is broken,it seems.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2010)

The link works for me...

And no, there is no Obad-Hai temple. But you can surely visit me. Dorian's room could get a sign "Embassy of nature in the city"


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> jkason, there is an acrobat rogue variant in the APG, not necessary, but would fit your background. The character would be worse at disarming traps, though.




Actually, the acrobat background was more to explain how on earth an engineering geek would know how to tumble, and the trap / disable abilities are really meant to be what he's most focussed on. I thought about the Trapsmith variant from APG, but I'm a bit leery of losing uncanny dodge as a rogue in exchange for a more situationally restricted benefit. But thanks for the suggestion. I'm always overlooking good options. 



> Same would be possible for the rogue, but maybe he would prefer to try some flanking (or perhaps hiding behind his large allies, take a shoot and hide again?).




My intent was building him as a flanker mostly. It seems a good way to make the most of Sneak Attack, and if I keep his dex and acrobatics maximized, he should be reasonably good at getting into a flanking position, I hope.


----------



## rb780nm (Oct 25, 2010)

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] & [MENTION=90731]Lughart[/MENTION]: I like that idea- I'll try to get sonethin written tonight.

Also, [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] - I thought of going with the 2h fighter, but I decided to stick with plain vanilla, as I haven't played much PF. I might try to work into that version as I feel more comfortable. 

Also I'll answer to rb, or even to Karol or Karolus.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

Character checking:

*Karissa(Lughart)
** peaseant outfit should weigh 0 as you are wearing it. dropping total weight carried to 28.5
* also total weight carried should be moved to character sheet (I think my explanation of what I want there is bad so will try to give examples.)
Otherwise she is ready to go.

*Karolus Hankel(rb780nm)
** remove experience from game info and give yourself 1 hero point
* list power attack stats under weapons (just copy/paste this if you wish)
Greatsword(PA): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (STR) + 1 (feat) - 1 (feat)/ DMG = 2d6+9(S), CRIT 19-20x2 (Default weapon)
Greatclub(PA): +4 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (STR) - 1 (feat)/ DMG = 1d10+9(S), CRIT 20x2 (backup weapon)
* Yep by looking at rb780nm's tracking I did explain the treasure tracking wrong (Sorry all, will explain asap) need to move all equipment to character sheet please as this notes what you are currently carrying. And I have your weight at 70lbs. and your character is naked LOL - also no waterskin or pack?? in your equipment??
* needs background

*Dorian Greenleaf(Walking Dad)
** please remove experience from game info
* CMD should be 15 (dex is 14 but mod is listed there as +1)
* Under skill points list Max Skill Rank: 1
* list ACP under Max Skill Rank (I have you at -5 ACP)
* I have your weights at 89 (97) always double check my math tho LOL
* Money on character sheet is correct (4gp,8sp,8cp) money in tracking is incorrect
* need height and weight (should someone have to carry you)

*Tac Abor(jkason)
** remove experience from game info and give yourself 1 hero point
* weight and treasure carried not needed in treasure tracking
* umm that's it

*Padreigh:* Giving you a little help if you take and delete your current character sheet in the RG then you can take and quote the post below and copy/paste it into that spot.

Still needs some work and I took some liberties as your weight total was 80lbs but you didn't have armor listed I added it in and weight total was 80lbs so i figured that was what you wanted.

You had one to many 0 lvl spells and I dropped Detect Magic as there are two others in the group who can cast it. But you may change whatever you wish it is your character.

 I like that you are "new" in town and I'm guessing from the free city and are in Diamond Lake on church orders. Am working on a side quest type deal, I figure the church outfitted you (oh, changed the name of your weapon  it needed a name) and sent you to look into the church here. More to come on that. 

Added abilities and I think you should buy some potions with the extra gold you have it does you no good sitting in your pocket LOL. What else, switched Skills by copy/pasting and added everything in.

Spells per day I list them like this 

1: (_) (_) and when I cast a spell I "X" out the spot like so...

1: (X) (_) to tell me I only have one spot left. But try whatever you like.

ok going to post up what I have for your character below then try and explain tracking treasure a little better.

HM

_


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

[sblock=Insert Character Name Here] 
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Inquisitor (St. Cuthbert)
Level: 1
Hero Points: 1
Alignment: LN
Languages: Common, Dwarven
Deity: St. Cuthbert[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 14 +2
DEX: 14 +2 
CON: 14 +2
INT: 12 +1 
WIS: 16 +3 (Racial Bonus)
CHA: 13 +1 [/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 13 = 8 [Inquisitor1] + 2 [CON] + 3 [feat]
AC: 21 = 10 + 2 [DEX] + 6 [Armour] + 2 [Shield] + 1 [feat]
AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 [DEX]
AC Flatfooted: 19 = 10 + 6 [Armour] + 2 [Shield] + 1 [feat]
INIT: +2 = + 2 [DEX] 
BAB: +0 = + 0 [Inquisitor1]
CMB: +2 = + 0 [BAB] + 2 [STR]
CMD: 14 = + 0 [BAB] + 2 [STR] + 2 [DEX]
Fort: +5 = + 2 [Base] + 2 [CON] +1 [resistance]
Reflex: +3 = + 0 [Base] + 2 [DEX] + 1 [resistance]
Will: +7 = + 2 [Base] + 3 [WIS] +1 [resistance] +1 [Trait]
Speed: 20'
Damage Reduction: none
Spell Resistance: none[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
The Silver Cudgel: +3 = + 0 [BAB] + 2 [STR] + 1 [item]/ DMG 1d8+2 Crit:x2
Dagger(melee): +2 = + 0 [BAB] + 2 [STR]/ DMG 1d4+2 Crit:19-20x2
Dagger(thrown): +3 = + 0 [BAB] + 2 [DEX]/ DMG 1d8+2 Crit:19-20x2
Heavy crossbow: +3 = + 0 [BAB] + 2 [DEX]/ DMG 1d10 Crit:19-20x2 Range: 120' [/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 to One Ability Score: Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
Medium: Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Normal Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Spells & Orisons

*Domains (Protection)* +1 resistance bonus to all saves
* Resistance Touch(Sp): As a standard action you can touch an ally to grant him your resistance bonus for 1 minute. When you use this ability you lose your resistance bonus granted by th Protection domain for 1 minute. Uses 6 times/day

*Judgment-* 1/day, Swift Action to start and switch in combat, lasts until end of combat.
(Can not be frightened, panicked, paralyzed, stunned, or unconscious, or prevented from combat)


```
Destruction
+1 Sacred Bonus to Damage Rolls, +1 per round, Max +3
 
Healing
Fast Healing 1, +1 per round, Max +3
 
Justice
+1 Sacred Bonus to Attack Rolls, +1 per round, Max +3
 
Piercing
+1 Sacred Bonus to Concentration Checks vs SR, +1 per round, Max +3
 
Protection
+1 Sacred Bonus to AC, +1 per round, Max +3
 
Purity
+1 Sacred Bonus to Saving Throws, +1 per round, Max +3
 
Resiliency
Damage Reduction 1/Magic, +1 per round, Max +3
 
Resistance
2 Points Energy Resistance
(Cold, Fire, Acid, Electricity, or Sonic), +2 per round, Max +6
 
Smiting
First Round = Nothing
Second Round = Weapons count as Magic vs DR
Third Round = Weapons count as one alignment type vs DR
```
 
*Monster Lore:* Add WIS modifier to Knowledge skill check to identify abilities and weaknesses of creatures

*Stern Gaze:* +1/2 Inquisitor Level (Min +1) Morale Bonus to Intimidate and Sense Motive[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Prof with all simple weapons - (Inquisitor)
Prof with hand crossbow, longbow, repeating crossbow, and short bow - (Inquisitor)
Shield Focus - (level 1)
Toughness - (human bonus)[/sblock]
[sblock=Traits]
Indomitable Faith
Rich Parents [/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
Spells Known: 
0: Light, Brand, Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead
1: Cure Lt. Wounds, Shield of Faith

Spells per day: 2: lvl1 
1: (_) (_)

DC = 10 + spell level + 3 [Wis][/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 8 = 6 [Inquisitor] + 1 [INT] +1 [human]
Max Ranks: 1
ACP: -5

*Skill List:
*Acrobatics -3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Appraise +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Bluff +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Climb -3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [STR] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Craft +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Diplomacy +5 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Disable Device na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Disguise +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Escape Artist -3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Fly -3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Handle Animal na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc] 
Heal +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Intimidate +6 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [CHA] +1 [misc]
Knowledge (Arcana) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Dngnrng) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Engnrng) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Geography) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (History) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Local) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nature) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nobility) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Planes) +5 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Religion) +5 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Linguistics na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Perception +7 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Perform +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Profession na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Ride -3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Sense Motive +8 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +1 [misc]
Sleight of Hand na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Spellcraft na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Stealth +2 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Survival +7 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Swim -3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [STR] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Use Magic Device na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc][/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
[U]Item                                Cost  Weight
[/U]The Silver Cudgel                  102gp    8lb                               
-MW alchemical silver, heavy mace   ---     ---
Dagger                               2gp    1lb
Hvy. X-Bow                          50gp    8lb
20 bolts                             2gp    2lb
MW Breastplate                     350gp   30lb
MW Shield, heavy steel             170gp   15lb
Traveler's outfit                    0gp   (5lb)
Backpack                             2gp    2lb
Bedroll                              1sp    5lb
Flint+Steel                          1gp    ---
Waterskin                            1gp    4lb
Holy water (1 flask)                25gp    1lb
Trail rations (4 days)               2gp    4lb
```

Treasure: 192gp, 9sp, 0cp Gems: 

Total weight carried: 80lbs (medium load)

Maximum weight possible: 58lbs(light) 59-116lbs(medium) 117-175lbs(heavy)[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: medium
Gender: male
Age: 22
Height:
Weight:
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: light tan
Apperance: 
Deamenaor: Pious, a bit fanatical[/sblock]
[sblock=Background].... [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok treasure tracking and using the above as an example.

list your Favored class bonus in an sblock for each lvl. Already doen so thanks all, I am worried about keeping track of weird stuff like racial bonus and extras from the APG.

List of treasure which currently is only your starting money and how much you have spent. Also for money stored away for a rainy day. Here is an example of what Padreighs treasure tracking would look like with the way his sheet is above

[sblock=Treasure Tracking]
Starting Gold = 900gp
Spent at creation = 707gp, 1sp
Leftover = 192gp, 9sp

Current Treasure:
PP: 0
GP: 0 + 192 on person
SP: 0 + 1 on person
CP: 0
Gems: none
Other: none

Items of Note:
NONE
[/sblock]

And after we finish a module in the adventure and figure out everything bought and sold and stored it could look like this.

[sblock=Treasure Tracking]
Starting Gold = 900gp
Spent at creation = 707gp, 1sp
Leftover = 192gp, 9sp
Whispering Carin = 1,239gp, 7sp, 4cp gained
Spent during adventure = 636gp, 17sp, 2cp

Current Treasure:
PP: 0
GP: 544 + 150 on person
SP: 0 + 1 on person
CP: 0 + 2 on person
Gems: 1 @ 100gp (on person)
Other: none

Items of Note:
Weird box with alien runes - added in as a link from where you got it
Statue of elven archer (2' tall) - added in as a link from where you got it
[/sblock]

It actually looks like a lot of work but I have been playing pbp for a little over a year now and you lose track of where you get things from trust me.

HM

_


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for cleaning up the mess I call "character sheet"  

Potions are on my list. 

Regarding that extra spell: I totally forgot to mention that I wanted to go with the favourite class option from the APG that allows human inquisitors to pick one extra spell per level.

If that is okay I'll change detect magic to create water (very useful little spell  )


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

No problem just make sure to add it in your tracking character post.

And you are welcome it gave me a chance to go over Inquisitors with a fine tooth comb. 

Just let me know when you are done and for background just say you were sent to look into some distrubing reports abiut the church here in Diamond Lake. Will have more later.

HM

_


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2010)

EN World just destroyed my character sheet 

I made some small adjustments, tried to save and EN world went down. Clean cut trough the skill section 

Edit: Found a Google cache 

Can you please review again? Don't know how old it was. I tried to include all changes.


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Character checking:*Tac Abor(jkason)
> ** remove experience from game info and give yourself 1 hero point
> * weight and treasure carried not needed in treasure tracking
> * umm that's it




Should be fixed. Thanks!


----------



## rb780nm (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks,

I'll fix it up tonight.

Joe


----------



## rb780nm (Oct 27, 2010)

'k - I think that everything is fixed now.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 28, 2010)

Character Update #2

*Karissa(Lughart)
** peaseant outfit should weigh 0 as you are wearing it. dropping total weight carried to 28.5
* also total weight carried should be moved to character sheet (I think my explanation of what I want there is bad so will try to give examples.)

*Karolus(rb780nm):
** have total weight at 90lbs your cold weather gear weighs 0lbs while you are wearing it
* have money spent at 176.95 and leftover at 63.05 (16gp difference in our totals I don't know what that could be)

*Dorian(Walking Dad)
**Totally ready to go WD great job with the reverbish I saw the way it cut your sheet off.

*???(Padreigh)
** Need height, weight, and apperance
* Need background and most important...
* Need a name
* Oh and let me know if you spend some of that extra cash

*Tac(jkason)
** another complete character 

that makes two down and three to go with only one major so lets round out this group background and be set to adventure.


HM

_


----------



## Lughart (Oct 28, 2010)

Fixd. Karissa should be ready to rumble.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 28, 2010)

The Right Honorable Adalwulf, Baronet Blackford, Inquisitor Minoris of the Holy Church of Saint Cuthbert the Defender is ready to rock. 

Changed Stealth to Knowledge(Nobility) ... screw sneaking around, this inquisitor doesn't lurk in the shadows. 

Also bought some Potions of Cure Lt. Wounds (CL 1) and a signet ring.


----------



## rb780nm (Oct 29, 2010)

Round 2 of fixes: Done!


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok everyone I think I am ready to start an IC tonight what have yo thought about the who knows whom stuff?

I can roll with whatever you all wish to do. The main thing will be the head druid asking WD's character to explore an unknown cave as it may hold secerts to an upcoming doom. 

HM

_


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2010)

I thought the who knows whom stuff was already sketched out, though looking back now, it seems Tac's connection fell to the side at some point. Of course, since he's there as an engineer / structural expert, it wouldn't be out of place for the others to approach him to accompany on the expedition, and his natural curiosity's all it'd really take to get him to come along.


----------



## Lughart (Nov 3, 2010)

Karissa knows very few people in the area able to swing a sword. Karolus being a figher without anyone to fight, it seems natural she would approach him even though they don't really know each other. Everything seems to be in order.


----------



## rb780nm (Nov 3, 2010)

Karolus was a guard and then ran a sword school for a while, so he's probably reasonably well known (but not necessarily liked)


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 4, 2010)

Since the beginning of history, humanity has measured time in ages. Ages of Glory, of Dreams, and even of Great Sorrows mark the human tally of the years, giving a sense of order to the events of past centuries. But one age has yet to occur, an age of darkness, of decay, and of writhing doom. Witty bards and wrathful preachers know it as the Age of Worms, weaving it into the peripheries of their passion plays as a mythic era of destruction that could begin at any time. Astrologers, diviners, and servants of the fates know more. The canniest among them fear that the Age of Worms has already begun. 

_


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2010)

Before we get to deep in the game (at keast before we start rolling). I want to hand out a reward.

To Lughart: You get a +2 DM bonus to any one attack roll, damage roll, skill check, ability check, or save to use once whenever you wish. It can be used after the roll is made and you have it until it is spent (so if you haven't used it and are 18th lvl or whatever you will still have it).

This is a thank you for helping me check characters.

HM

_


----------



## rb780nm (Nov 6, 2010)

OOC: yes, thanks to you both for helping out this relative PF newbie.


----------



## Lughart (Nov 6, 2010)

Happy to help


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok I have moved things forward and man I did not know it was such a big (maybe wide is a better word) map. No real need for a marching order as you could all be side by side almost LOL.

What I will need though is distance from main group and Karissa as she advances with her dark vision.

We could if eveyone wishes go into Hero Quest mode. That is where you each get a turn move your character one move and then the next person goes. You all would establish who goes first as your characters wait on each other to move.

Up to you how you wish to do I forgot something in the IC gotta go. 

HM

_


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok everyone will advance the IC thread SUN night (MON for WD and Padreigh), please post a little rp if you wish but be ready SUN for next area.

HM
_


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok as you might have learned from another thread... maybe this one http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/297614-hm-rolled-1-save.html

I am going to be without books or a computer for the next three weeks, but will have this thread set up to enter the next area before I go. Best I can do for now I hope to be back in full swing before you know it.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 21, 2010)

And before you know it is now.

Should I advance the thread to the next chamber or wait till after the holiday?

HM


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm for advancing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 21, 2010)

I posted my vacation plan in my status. Until then, I'm ready...


----------



## jkason (Dec 22, 2010)

Either way works for me. Not going anywhere for the holiday, but given that it is a holiday, I'll probably be online less, so might be slower to respond.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 24, 2010)

Will be busy tomorrow and Sat morning but will get to be on the computer all nite Sat as a X-Mas gift to myself 

So updating to be done SAT nite. Sure everyone will probably check in next week so want to get it and a few others done and have ready.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 12, 2011)

Kind of a pause in this game do you want me to post up your characters looking around and give a description of the more interesting parts of this chamber?

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm fine with your suggestion. I also fear we lost Padreigh.


----------



## jkason (Jan 12, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Kind of a pause in this game do you want me to post up your characters looking around and give a description of the more interesting parts of this chamber?
> 
> HM




Works for me. I feel like there's a puzzle here that I'm not managing to figure out, so I'm reticent to leave but not entirely sure what else to explicitly look for, so a general once-over sounds like a plan.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 25, 2011)

Hmm... another pause. Is everyone busy or some such? I have no problem taking this game to a slow posting one. 

Which means I will give weekly updates as I try to advance us along. Except in combat I will try to update that as soon as everyone posts. Or 4 days after a round update using the if you don't post a few actions ahead you will be delaying rule.

I know we have sadly lost one but their are more than enough of you left.

HM


----------



## jkason (Jan 25, 2011)

Argh! Looks like I was the culprit again. I swore I was all caught up, too!  Posted...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 25, 2011)

And we still have the iconic four classes!

Edit: Perhaps we just waited for Tac finding / disarming traps...


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 6, 2011)

This game has slowed a little so I am gong to move it to my weekly updating (except during combat) schedule and will do my best to keep the story moving along from now on.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 14, 2011)

Update tonight I think I need perception rolls from rb780nm as I don't see them.

HM


----------



## jkason (Mar 2, 2011)

Out of town tomorrow through Sunday with unknown internet access. Feel free to NPC if needed.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

Shoot I missed that. Somehow my subscription to this thread got deleted and I just fixed it.

Was going to Give a 24 hour bump till I moved this along. I should have NPC'ed Tac way before now. Oh well still wondering what rb780nm is up to.

Also we are down two can anyone think of anyone to recruit for this?

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 11, 2011)

Changed the title and am bumping so we can get a couple recruits. 

Need an arcane caster and probably another warrior type. But anyone feel free to make any concept you wish.

Character gene rules are here...

Age of Worms Age of Worms - Character Spot - EN World: D&D / RPG News & Reviews

Pretty standard I think. Hope to see a few of the new faces or some of the old faves who finally have time for another game.


HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 15, 2011)

The silent observer finally jumps in /cough /cough.


What?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome aboard jackslate45 let me know what you have for a concept and I will figure out a way to add you in.

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 15, 2011)

The choice is between a social gnome Sorcerer or an elderly elf Witch.  

However, just because it seems you have a Rogue, Fighter, and Cleric, I should go wizard...

EDIT:  going to read through the IC so I can get an idea of whats going on first.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 15, 2011)

I decided to go with a human conjuration wizard who specializes in creating his own weapons out of thin air.  So craft(weaponsmith) plus the Creation Specialzation = free weaponry!

so 8 times per day, he can create a dagger/crossbow/lock pick/torch/something. however, he has not gotten a hold of keeping it long enough to be useful.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds unique as you will always have the weapon type you need (P, S, or B).

Are you then going to be a more martial wizard? True Strike, Shield, and False Life etc. and go melee or how about ranged.

Maybe you should take a forge hammer (i.e. warhammer) as a bonded item. That would be cool also.

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 15, 2011)

problem is unless I multiclass, most of the weaponry i can make wont be usable (wizards get horrible weapons ).  and Prestige classes dont get the 2 spells per level anymore.  Else it would be hands down Arcane Archer/Eldritch Knight to create bows on the fly.

EDIT:   Dwarven On the Fly Weapon Master. 9 Wizard 1 Fighter 10 Eldritch knight doh forgot about magic weapons.  Any item created does not have Enhancement bonus .  Still saving the initial build though.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

You are on the right track I believe. Maybe you just use the Create Gear and Creator's Will abilities as bonuses to your regular wizard.

I mean at 8th lvl you get minor creation as an SLA (major creation at 12th) taking away the long casting times for those spells.

I don't know much about the adventure but I'm sure you will get to create magic arms and armor should you take the feat.

And don't forget you still get the Summoner's Charm ability.

I think a dwarf weapons creator (Fighter 2/Wizard 5/ Eldritch Knight 10) a cool class to shoot for. You would need to take some Arcane Armor training feats but a dwarf who crafts his own magical armor and weapons would be very cool.

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 16, 2011)

what I meant by it was any item created though the use of minor creation/major creation would not have enchantment bonues to it.  this way, i could not have 3 weapons, all with +1 Holy, that I can create at will.  "Oh look, its something that cannot be struck except by an adamantiate Magic weapon.  Oh no, what will be do! Wait, whats this? An adamantiate magic weapon?  What do you mean i never had this?  Of cource I didnt silly.  I made it now."  Probably why minor creation does not allow magic weapon creation for cheap 

EDIT: I re-read that in a female voice for some reason... so I switched colors


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

Then what about a Cleric/Wizard.

Wizard for creating than you could enchant it with an align weapon spell, or with magic weapon?

A lot as it takes two rounds but sure there are feats to get around that.

Take Artifice and Earth(Metal subdomain??) and there you go for a dwarf.

Man in PF the options are just about endless.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Here we go jackslate45 finally got around to this...

Glimnock checking,

- Touch AC should be 13
- Flatfooted AC should be 11
- INIT is right modifier is listed wrong
- both weapon attacks say +3 to hit (but DEX is 14?)
- Obsessive racial feature missing
- Spellcraft lists +6 [class skill] shoud be +3 (total is correct)
- What is +2 [Academic]?? under Know Arcana
- Backpack should wiegh .5lb
- traveler's outfit should weigh 0lb
- rations should weigh .5lb
- waterskin should weigh 1lb
- belt pouch should weigh .125lb
- max weight possible 0-15lb(light), 16-30lb(medium), 31-45lb(heavy)

watch for your introduction in the IC.


HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 22, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> - both weapon attacks say +3 to hit (but DEX is 14?)
> - Obsessive racial feature missing
> - What is +2 [Academic]?? under Know Arcana




Being small helps me hit better.  Gives +1 size bonus to attack rolls
Academic replaces obbessive.  It is a racial trait found in APG

On the SRD


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

small (DUH HM sometimes you are so...) I haven't checked a small character in a while I guess. 

And I found Acdemician after I posted and had to run a chore.  

All good then you ready to go?

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 22, 2011)

when the DM is.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

On hold a minute as [MENTION=6667065]Terrible Swift Sword[/MENTION] has said he would like to make a Half-Orc ranger to join in the game with.

If it's ok with the both of you I will have you both as the last survivors of another adventuring group.

HM


----------



## Caim (Mar 23, 2011)

Alright he is awaiting approval, but I don't have a background set up. I will when I have alot more time to learn about the area. Need some sleep before work.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

Korr 

- Experience points spot not needed
- Hero points are 2
- Deity (any greyhawk/3.5 will do)
- Only bell I see is 1gp and 0lbs, like a small dinner bell are you saying Korr's bell is like the hand bells they play Christmas carols on which is allowable?
- Equipment here quote and then copy paste this into your equipment spot it will auto make the rows neat for you.

```
Item                           Cost  Weight
 Scale Mail                    50gp  30lbs.
 Greatsword                    50gp   8lbs.
 Kukri                          8gp   2lbs.
 Longbow                       75gp   3lbs.
    Arrows (40)                 2gp   6lbs.
 Backpack                       2gp   2lbs.
    Flint and steel             1gp    ---
    Whetstone                   2cp   1lbs.
 Bedroll                        1sp   5lbs.
 Blanket                        2sp   1lbs.
 Rope, hemp(50ft)               1gp  10lbs.
 Bell                          10gp   2lbs.
 String (100ft)                 2cp   1lbs.
 Weapon Cord                    1sp    ---
 Waterskin x2                   2gp   8lbs.
 Case, map                      1gp 1/2lbs.
```

- have money spent at 202.42 (if you wish to keep the bigger bell that is)
- leftover should be 7gp, 5sp, 8cp
- damage from Greatsword should be 2d6+6 and please add...
Greatsword(melee)PA: +4 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (STR) - 1 (feat)/DMG:2d6+9(S), CRIT 19-20x2
- ACP listed as -1. But under the skills it is used correctly at -4

- No background yet is ok. I wish to have you and Glimnock (and one other-Thomas??)adventuring together you all will have been trapped in a part of the dungeon and the NPC will be hurt. More to come need to get PC's down the rabbit hole.

-HM


----------



## Caim (Mar 24, 2011)

I was thinking it was the small bells that weigh nothing basically, but since I bought so many they incur a weight. Let me know if thats ok. The idea behind it is in a camp setting I would set then up with the string for an early warning type deal.

Almost done with revision. Trying to find where it says the ACP is listed as -1 to make it right. Other than that all I have to do is finish my moneys out.


----------



## Caim (Mar 24, 2011)

Done and done Sir.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well you should maybe list it as bells(10) 10gp and 1lb per ten would be enough. Good idea btw. You can cover a 25'x25' square.

Also it said ACP -1 right under Max Ranks in the skills block.

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 24, 2011)

BTW, "Thomas" can be anyone.  it was just a name I threw in there.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 24, 2011)

If TSS is ok with it do you want to change it to Korr and you two could have just met and have decided to explore the Whispering Cairn?

HM


----------



## Caim (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm fine with that. Anything that helps in the beginning.

Also HM if you have any other AP's your running I am down.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ill go read his back story then!


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks I am looking into starting my home made AP for pbp I have it outlined and plotted just wondering if I have the time.

Also I think I might not have a player for one of my Carrion Crown games. Just started and we have a full boat (class wise) but wanted this group to be at the max (6 players) to help with survival.

Take a look here...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/303289-carrion-crown-ap-savage-stampede-ic.html

RG with gene rules are in a link in the first post. But again he might just be having RL issues.

HM


----------



## Caim (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm actually still piecing his backstory together in my head. Not sure what exactly I want. But I should have something on there tonight and finish it up sometime tomorrow.

Ok, I got some what of a rough draft in there for a backstory. Something to jump off on.

Just let me know HM. It won't take me long to scratch up a toon.


----------



## Caim (Mar 24, 2011)

Off to work guys. HM just let me know if there are anymore changes needed for Korr and I'll do that first thing in the morning and hopefully we can get started in the next day or two. Have a great night.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

OK jackslate45 and TSS here is the situation...

You two and one other Thomas have been exploring the Whispering Cairn and took the ride down to the lower lvl. The block that is blocking the archway you all got past by climbing the block than squeezing through the opening. (small characters need not squeeze)

In the next chamber Thomas got poisoned by a trap and can't move (DEX 0). So you decided to head back and ran into a bunch of problems. 

Problem 1 - Climbing the block on this side is tougher. Glimnock gets a boost and can up and over with no problem. But Korr can't get good footing or hand holds to pull himself up and squeeze through at the same time. 

Problem 2 - You need a combined STR score of 30 to topple the block. Not possible without Thomas.

Problem 3 - When it was decided that Glimnock would go for help, the stone tube didn't work as the arrow had reset.

So when Tac came down the first time you all were in the back room near where Thomas was laying. You heard the tube come down but were to late to catch Tac. But your luck has changed as he is back.

Everyone got this? RP away...

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok jkason had it right I will use the hurt NPC to give reason for the un-played PC's to leave the dungeon. If this is all right with everyone I will post a fast forward and then have the new party regroup at the room they are in now.

I'm sure Tac is most interested to get a look at this trap. 

Give me a ready if you are ready to do a sort of restart.

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 30, 2011)

Works on my end.  Granted, not strong enough to DO anything, but Im a little chatter box.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2011)

Works for me, too.


----------



## jkason (Mar 30, 2011)

Taking the trap that left another character completely incapable of movement, especially after his uselessness dealing with the last trap? 

Yeah, sure. Why not. Let's go.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2011)

Don't fear, Dorian will give you guidance (the spell) while staying away.


----------



## jkason (Apr 7, 2011)

FYI: I have family coming into town and staying for the next week, so I may not be online as much. I'll try to keep up, but feel free to NPC if necessary.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 8, 2011)

Noted- Hope I don't get Tac killed NPCing him. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 18, 2011)

No cold spell huh? Everyone ok with just checking out the room to the right then? I guess giving the brown mold a wide breath is going to go without question - or do some of you want to risk it? 

EDIT: Note you can always come back. 


HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2011)

Perhaps we can craft some 'Alchemist's Ice' or something later.


----------



## jkason (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm all for going the direction without the killer mold, yes.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 19, 2011)

I always get Acid splash because acid sees more use than cold.  Looks like Ray of Frost at level 2!


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry WD but that truly is everything on that lvl except the room that is blocked by the brown mold.

I think later I will set up some knind of SOP for searching a room (who searhces, who guards and watches for wandering monsters, spells used, etc.) later. But not a great need right now.

It is really up to you the players how long you wish to spend searching (taking 20 or what not). But since time is not a factor at the moment I just figured you searched found nothing and moved on.

Let me know if you want to do things differently but with this being pbp I just try to keep things moving.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2011)

Would it be somehow possible to buy a cold variant of 'alchemist acid/fire'? I'm a bit out of ideas, but just jumping through brown mold doesn't sound good.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 20, 2011)

Not at 3d6 (non-leathal) per round you are right.

I think the group can come back after finding some liquid ice in town or a scroll of Ray of Frost. There is still dungeon to explore (not even half way yet). 

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 21, 2011)

Could we send the cat? lol


----------



## HolyMan (May 10, 2011)

Is there only one person with rope in this group?? 

If there are two I will allow for them to be combined to reach the bottom of the hole. If not you all must decide if you climb down (and how you will get back out, should an alt not be found) the 73' hole to the 7' drop to the floor.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (May 10, 2011)

Dorian carried a rope, but I'm not sure if it was used up at the windy shaft and still hanging there.


----------



## jkason (May 10, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Dorian carried a rope, but I'm not sure if it was used up at the windy shaft and still hanging there.




As I recall, there wasn't any place to tie the rope off in the wind tunnel, so Tac had to tie it around himself. In that case, we should have that rope, as well, i should think?


----------



## HolyMan (May 11, 2011)

Ahh good two ropes then no need to jump. LOL That's right Tac had rope tied around him. 

If the group wishes to combine them than it could be tied off to the lantern chain, since Tac found out the hard way it will support the weight of a person.

Just need to know if going down the hole is what the group wishes to do and..

whose first 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (May 11, 2011)

Not Dorian, as I already said... he couldn't see a thing down there and the description from the others were to vague to comfort him.


----------



## jkason (May 12, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Ahh good two ropes then no need to jump. LOL That's right Tac had rope tied around him.
> 
> If the group wishes to combine them than it could be tied off to the lantern chain, since Tac found out the hard way it will support the weight of a person.
> 
> ...




Korr (TerribleSwiftSword) volunteered a while ago. I thought we were just trying to figure out if we had enough rope...


----------



## jackslate45 (May 12, 2011)

someone pulled aggro...

joking aside, this way we know its mostly clear!


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2011)

picture below shows how the color spray can go off. So you are good to miss Dorian.

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (May 19, 2011)

Ya, i would hate to KO Dorian this early...

Although I'm fairly certain insects are immune to pattern/mind effecting spells.


----------



## HolyMan (May 27, 2011)

Will update tomorrow night...

jackslate45 did you wish to change your actions as you need not withdraw to get out of the swarm?

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (May 30, 2011)

Just improvising, but if the remains of the slain creature is caustic, can we use it to fight the swarm?

If not , what about shield bashes? The shield has a pretty much big surface, so would you allow it to do damage to a swarm (it should be more effectively than a rapier, for example).


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2011)

Rule wise it wouldn't work because a shield is listed as a weapon and they are immune. Real world wise it might be the same as most shields are bowed and the surface that touches the ground not very big. So that is a no to the "Shield Squash" ability.

The acid splash is actually the best attack at low levels and if there is enough room to hit and run (which there is) than it is only a matter of time before the swarm is damaged enough not to be a threat.

So I will fast forward through all the rolls if it is ok with the group and say that the gnome splashed the swarm away.

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (May 31, 2011)

glad I took that instead of Ray of frost!


----------



## Walking Dad (May 31, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Rule wise it wouldn't work because a shield is listed as a weapon and they are immune. Real world wise it might be the same as most shields are bowed and the surface that touches the ground not very big. So that is a no to the "Shield Squash" ability.
> 
> The acid splash is actually the best attack at low levels and if there is enough room to hit and run (which there is) than it is only a matter of time before the swarm is damaged enough not to be a threat.
> 
> ...




As you insisted on the rules for my 'martial stunt' to affect the swarm:



> A swarm is immune to any spell or effect *that targets a specific number of creatures (including single-target spells* such as _disintegrate_),  with the exception of mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions,  morale effects, patterns, and phantasms) if the swarm has an Intelligence  score and a hive mind. A swarm takes half again as much damage (+50%)  from spells or effects that affect an area, _such as splash_ weapons and  many evocation spells.



Acid Splash is a single target ranged touch spell. It is only named 'splash', but has no actual 'splash effect', like real acid does:
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/equipment---final/goods-and-services#TOC-Acid

Yes, swarms are practically overpowered for low level group without luck, oil, or alchemist fire/acid.

So I'm not for making magic stronger than it is and going forward.


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2011)

Opps I think I see I was thinking Acid Splash was like thrown acid just weaker. 

So the group has no way to effect the swarm?!?

HM


----------



## jkason (May 31, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Opps I think I see I was thinking Acid Splash was like thrown acid just weaker.
> 
> So the group has no way to effect the swarm?!?
> 
> HM




That would appear to be the case. Now we know why Tac was so keen to try to close off that tunnel.  

So, yeah, it basically looks like by RAW our options are either fleeing the adventure and buying something to burn the swarm, or a TPK at the hands of a bunch of cockroaches.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 3, 2011)

they were right when they said it was a hard mod...


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2011)

BUMP/Player check in

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2011)

stillhere, waiting to move to the alchemist. Perhaps he will sell new sunrods, too


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 28, 2011)

A chatterbox known as Glimnock, reporting in!


----------



## jkason (Jun 29, 2011)

Back from my trip. I think I posted in IC? Still catching up on my last few threads, so if I spaced out and didn't post an update: here! here!


----------



## rb780nm (Jun 29, 2011)

still here


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 14, 2011)

HM, I know you posted it somewhere (but where I cannot find) what all do have to sell?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 15, 2011)

- wand of shatter (7 charges) (value: 315gp) 
- wand of unseen servant (16 charges) (value: 120gp)
- goggles ??
- chainmail +1 (value: 1,150gp)
- statuettes x3 ??

Think this is everything. Is all that I can think of.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 15, 2011)

Actually it has been five weeks since we started trying to buy equipment so I am going to hand wave it. This being pbp I think unless buying something is part of the adventure than I will just let you know what you have found and how much you can get for it.

You all will need to decide if you keep items or sell them then you should make your purchases and we can continue.

So amending the above...

                   - wand of shatter (7 charges) (value: 315gp) 
- wand of unseen servant (16 charges) (value: 120gp)
- goggles of minute seeing (value: 1,250gp)
- chainmail +1 (value: 1,150gp) - *sold*
 - statuettes x3 (value: 600gp)

So you all need to decide what you want to keep and then the rest will be sold the cash divided and I hope this takes less than five weeks 

Purchases may be anything from the CORE or APG lists as well as potions and scrolls. You all can post up your "shopping" if you wish, but not necessary. 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2011)

The statuettes were non-magical and no 'quest-item', right?
We should sell them and the wand of unseen servant, if possible.

Shatter can be really handy on locks


----------



## jkason (Jul 15, 2011)

Goggles of minute seeing?   Um, we're not selling those. 

The shatter wand is up to the folk who can actually activate it. 

As to buying, whatever's cheapest to allow us acid or fire, and then cold attacks. Probably scrolls and some actual acid vials?


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 15, 2011)

I figured you wanted the goggles. As for the wand, I never found shatter to be all that useful, but that is my opinion


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 15, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> The statuettes were non-magical and no 'quest-item', right?
> We should sell them and the wand of unseen servant, if possible.
> 
> Shatter can be really handy on locks




Correct on the statuettes, guess they are in the AP for cash value.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> I figured you wanted the goggles. As for the wand, I never found shatter to be all that useful, but that is my opinion



Used shatter on a foe that was flinging acid flasks at us. Was fun. Also good to break locks and chains.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 20, 2011)

Well it seems that treasure division and buying is another slow down for pbp. It is happening in a lot of my games _*sigh*_ going to kick this along as leaving and buying extra gear is a bonus and not really part of the AP (or your goal for level up).


- wand of shatter (7 charges) (value: 315gp) 
- wand of unseen servant (16 charges) (value: 120gp)
- goggles of minute seeing (value: 1,250gp) - *Tac**?*
- chainmail +1 (value: 1,150gp) - *sold  *split cash 230gp each
 - statuettes x3 (value: 600gp) - *sold?* split cash 120gp each

two wands need handed out and buying left to do - Updating tomorrow and putting the group back into the dungeon please have purchases made by then.

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd say get rid of the unseen servant, but keep shatter.  I think we now have some good ideas for it.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 20, 2011)

That would be another 24 gp each if it was sold.

HM


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> I'd say get rid of the unseen servant, but keep shatter.  I think we now have some good ideas for it.




Fine with me. My assumption is that Tac will need to 'buy in' to justify his keeping the goggles, so he technically 'owes' 780gp to the group kitty at some future point, and he doesn't get a part of the gold split so far.

Since we're buying party items, I'd say we should retain the sold item money as a pool until we've bought up what we want. Pool total is  1870 gp if we sell the Unseen Servant.

Acid flasks seem fairly cheap, so if we grab up maybe 10 of those of 100gp, that seems like it should probably be sufficient, at least insofar as the swarm goes?

As for the brown mold, we need cold. If HM wants to rule we can find a "Freezing Hands" cold-variant of Burning Hands that we can get on scrolls, grabbing several of those for Glimnock to use is probably ideal. Otherwise, there's the Frigid Touch spell, though a touch spell has some obvious disadvantages, and I don't know if Brown Mold moves or not. If it doesn't, touch range shouldn't matter.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 20, 2011)

Wouldn't 'Ray of Frost' scrolls be enough to deal with it?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2011)

Any cold would get rid of it. As it doesn't have an AC I'm guessing any type of attack will do as well. 

About to start updating so let's say the group keeps the wand of shatter (who can use it?) and the goggles. Cashing in the rest I would say that it would be 1,870gp to split.

So that would be 374gp each including Tac - saying the goggles are a group item as the traps they help disarm helps everyone and they can be sold for loot for everyone later if need be - Let's say everyone chips in 14 gp for group scrolls and acid (alchemical fire may be better - not sure) leaving everyone with 360gp for themselves.

Please try and spend this by FRI for now it is back to the dungeon with all of you. 

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ray of Frost is cheaper (12.5 vs 25 for Fridgid touch) so I vote that.

As for which is better between acid vs fire, fire would theoretically burn more of them if they catch fire.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 21, 2011)

Buying a weapon cord for Dorian and extra rope sounds good. What about some healing scrolls (and at least one potion, if my cleric is the only one with healing spells/abilities, to bring him back, if he falls).


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 22, 2011)

You each have plenty in your own gold to each get a healing potion. Just let the others know you bought one WD (IC).

Not sure if everyone is worried about group buys or personal buys this trip. Maybe it would be better if everything you get is for the group this time out. Just a suggestion I just think 6 weeks is to long to be worrying over it. 

Anyone know a better way to play/figure out how to handle this next time. I am all ears eyes. 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 22, 2011)

It will be cheaper for the others to buy scrolls for out of combat healing than potions (Dorain can use them for them, if needed). Don't expect Dorian to sacrifice every slot for healing or buy all healing items for the complete group, so the others can hoard money. 'scroll' is the low level variant of a wand of CLW.

But we could try to pool our money to got one of these instead... thoughts?.


----------



## jkason (Jul 22, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Anyone know a better way to play/figure out how to handle this next time. I am all ears eyes.




I think it's really just a matter of letting us handwave the shopping trip as much as possible. I feel like we spent a lot of time trying to figure out where shops were, then asking if they had what we wanted. It's fun, but obviously slows things down plot-wise quite a bit. RP for rare items makes sense (and could even lead to side quests), but if in general you aren't opposed to us buying something and we're in a position to buy, I think it might be quicker to just have us figure out what we're buying OOC, then move on?

My 2 cents, in any case.

I updated Tac with some more purchases given the splits above (upgraded his armor, tools, and backpack). If we want to go in on a wand, I can un-buy his potions to contribute, or possibly also forego the MW armor and backpack, depending on how much we need.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 22, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> It will be cheaper for the others to buy scrolls for out of combat healing than potions (Dorain can use them for them, if needed). Don't expect Dorian to sacrifice every slot for healing or buy all healing items for the complete group, so the others can hoard money. 'scroll' is the low level variant of a wand of CLW.
> 
> But we could try to pool our money to got one of these instead... thoughts?.




a CLW wand could be more useful.  Glimnock has UMD, and would only need a 12 to use it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 23, 2011)

a 1st level spell wand still costs 750 gp, right? Who would contribute? Dorian will.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 23, 2011)

If four of you did that would be 187.5 leaving everyone 186.5gp to buy their own items. Wow almost half LOL

But remember you can also use the UMD on scrolls. 

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 23, 2011)

750 gold / 50 charges = 15 gold per charge, vs a scrolls 25.  For repeated use of 1st level spells, wands are always the way to go.

EDIT: Glimnock happily chimes in.  He does not like getting hit, no sir.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 23, 2011)

It isn't D&D 3.x/Pathfinder without healing sticks and bandoleers of healing potions


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 24, 2011)

True WD, quite true.  

HM


----------



## jkason (Jul 25, 2011)

Tac can pitch in. I'll try to get his gear fixed to free up the funds later today.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 27, 2011)

Have current group as...

Karolus Hankel - Human Fighter (rb780nm)
Dorian Greenleaf - Human Cleric (Walking Dad)
Tac Arbor - Human Rogue (jkason)
Glimnock - Gnome Sorcerer (arcane)

I will NPC Korr - Half-Orc Ranger if everyone thinks it would help the group (and maybe TSS will return) But I am finding that keeping pbp groups down to 4 or less players is best to keep things moving.

Updating here in a minute let's get back into this game as I can't wait for the second module - anyone ever play HeroQuest???







It will be almost exactly like that.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 27, 2011)

I loved HeroQuest. I got the extra modules with the ogres and the evil mages & henchmen.


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 23, 2011)

hello fellow gamers.  I gamed a bit just over a year ago with HolyMan and I've asked to join one of his games and he's directed me here.  I threw a couple character ideas at him and the Half-orc barbarian stuck, just be careful with him his wits are just a bit wobbly.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome Gondsman. 

I think all my wits are a bit wobbly due to EnWorld's weirdness lately. So your character can join our club.

Character gene is in the RG and for background I wish for you to be related to Korr and have come looking for him. Your character will have dire news that will send him off to help his family. Your character will start at 2nd lvl - please spend your gp as normal and I will give you an add on item or two.

That will give me only one NPC and the back-up warrior to boot, so that's good.

HM


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 23, 2011)

i've been having a lot of trouble on these boards with IE, but Firefox is working great, i don't know if that will help you any.


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 23, 2011)

figured out the dice roller, nevermind


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2011)

Let me know when the character is complete, I will give him a once over and add him to the game (somehow).

HM


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 25, 2011)

i actually have an idea on that, i'll pm you


----------



## jkason (Sep 1, 2011)

Speaking of archaeologists, as we are in the IC thread, I'm vaguely drawn to the Archaeologist bard archetype from Ultimate Combat. A combination of scientist and performer seems rather flavorfully fitting for the circus-performer-turned-engineer that Tac is. 

Mind you, it would be a fairly significant re-build, though, with Tac suddenly gaining spell abilities and losing his sneak attack, and I'm not sure he wouldn't be less rather than more effective (for example, he gets the trapfinding bonus, but doesn't have DD as a class skill). Just curious what others think of the archetype (and obviously what HM thinks about that kind of overhaul, probably would happen at the level 2 level up to avoid slowing everyone else down).


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 1, 2011)

As soon as I read UC, I made Harrison Jones, archeologist extrodinare.  He specialized with a whip, and tripped up anyone who dared hurt him on his find. I really enjoy the feel of it as well. losing Inspire courage hurts, but having Loremaster makes up for it. 

On a more serious note, my biggest concern is the lack of knowledges in he group. We have rolled extremely well, but Glimnock/Dorian are not specialized smart guys.  I feel I would match your design better.    Besides, have you actually SA anything yet?


----------



## jkason (Sep 1, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> As soon as I read UC, I made Harrison Jones, archeologist extrodinare.  He specialized with a whip, and tripped up anyone who dared hurt him on his find. I really enjoy the feel of it as well. losing Inspire courage hurts, but having Loremaster makes up for it.
> 
> On a more serious note, my biggest concern is the lack of knowledges in he group. We have rolled extremely well, but Glimnock/Dorian are not specialized smart guys.  I feel I would match your design better.    Besides, have you actually SA anything yet?




I don't think I have, though I could be wrong. I just figured losing both the potential for SA from rogue and the ability to buff from bard might make him seem a bit of deadweight in combat, though I'm not sure he's done an amazing amount as it is.  I mean, he set off the only trap we've so far found. 

I have some milder concerns about having too much of a primary ability spread: dex (disable device), wis (perception), int (knowledges), and cha (spellcasting and luck duration) would all be important, which is a pretty wide spread.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2011)

So you wish Bard to become your Favored class and switch to Archaeologist instead of taking it at level 2? (Thus being a Rogue1/Bard1)

The class is alright really just a rogue switching spellcasting for backstabbing. 

The knowledge help would be a good thing everyone has their specialty, but not all the bases are covered. I like the 2nd lvl ability Clever Explorer... 

gain _"can disable intricate and complex devices in half the normal amount of time" _ meaning he probably learned this after the wind trap taught him that sometimes slow is not the way to go. 

I am for you working in the class and then switching...

please make a note of all the changes that would take effect without making them just yet and let's see what becomes of good 'ol Tac.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2011)

Searching for a PrC for someboady else I found this. Why would they make the Archaelogist and Delver so silmilar. 

What happens if you took this PrC?!? 

HM


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> So you wish Bard to become your Favored class and switch to Archaeologist instead of taking it at level 2? (Thus being a Rogue1/Bard1)




Exactly. I have reservations about the general utility of the archetype in general; taking it as a non-favored multi-class definitely wouldn't be worth it from my perspective.



> I am for you working in the class and then switching...




Cool. I actually had a vague idea that might make it work in-game: since we're in an odd, mystical tomb, Tac could wind up picking up a random 'strange object' that's caught his attention. Enter bright lights, odd sounds, and Tac finding himself 'transformed,' gaining the spellcasting / luck abilities after the light show and the artifact going inert.



> please make a note of all the changes that would take effect without making them just yet and let's see what becomes of good 'ol Tac.




I'll start working something up. Thanks. 



HolyMan said:


> Searching for a PrC for someboady else I found this. Why would they make the Archaelogist and Delver so silmilar.
> 
> What happens if you took this PrC?!?




I remember reading somewhere that the PF game design philosophy was to try to replace PrC with archetypes. They wanted to encourage playing through the full class and also had an issue with PrC because they required a player to slog through X levels of random prereqs to get to the character they actually wanted.

My guess is that Archaeologist is their way of turning a PrC they like into an archetype to fit that philosophy. At least, that's my best guess.


----------



## Gondsman (Sep 2, 2011)

you know i've never been interrested in PrC's because I'd sacrifice so much of the base class.  The only thing that ever attracted me to the PrC's was the occasional amazing class feature you couldn't get anywhere else.  The Order of the Bow Initiate in 3.5e had a class ability that let you fire a bow in close combat with no AoO's that was the only reason i was interested in it.

Personally i'm a fan of the idea of being able to insert the flavor of the PrC's at L1 because that really is the way people want to play.  If i want a Drunken Master, i don't want to have to Generic Monk for 10 levels, i want to start as a Drunken Apprentice, to Journeyman, to Master.

At the same time, sometimes you want to play Generic Class and then you get to the mid levels when most people are qualifying for PrC's and you want to go a new direction and add flavor, and the PrC makes better sense.


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2011)

Okay, here's my first pass on Tac the Archaeologist Bard. I threw the 'odd artifact' bit into his background, though I can always excise it.  The short list of changes:

Abilities: shuffled a few points from Int to Cha

Feats: Swapped out Weapon Finesse for Point Blank Shot. I figure as a caster now, he's more likely to try to stick to range. I'm debating dropping Dodge for Rapid Shot, but I'm always nervous about AC.

Traits: Swapped out both of them, actually. Mathematical Prodigy isn't necessary since Engineering's now a class skill for him. Replaced that with a trait that fixes the Disable Device-as-non-class problem, instead.  Since the fluff for the change was also basically "ancient knowledge downloaded into his brain," I was also thinking Theoretical Magician might be a neat trait.

Skills: Shuffled around again. Fewer physical skills traded in for a smattering of Know skills. Again, fits the fluff as well as the strengths of the new class.

Spells: well, he has them now.   With a subpar casting stat, it seemed best to try to take utility / buffing spells rather than anything that would grant a saving throw, since his save DC's will be pretty low.

Equipment: just added a component pouch. Maybe that's what the artifact is after it finishes working its mojo on Tac?

Also, made a call on the Archaeologist's Luck ability. The description doesn't include the "+2 per level after 1" wording that bardic performance does, but I read the "counts as bardic performance for effects, abilities, feats..." as meaning they intend it to work the same way with the exception of having specific performance types. The bonus scales just like Inspire Courage, as well, so it's not like it's an auto-win ability that needs a duration nerf. 

[sblock=Tac Abor]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Bard (Archaeologist) 
Level: 2
Hero Points: 1
Alignment: Neutral
Languages: Common, Draconic (int bonus)
Deity:None[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 10 +0
DEX: 18 +4
CON: 10
INT: 12 +1
WIS: 16 +3
CHA: 13 +1[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 16 = [2d8 + 0] + 2 (favored class bonus)
AC: 17 = 10 + 2 (armor) + 4 (DEX) +1 (Dodge)
AC Touch: 15 = 10 + 4 (DEX) +1 (Dodge)
AC Flatfooted: 12 = 10 + 2 (armor) (* only flatfooted immobilized/ feinted)
INIT: +4 = +4 (DEX) 
BAB: +1 = +1 (Bard)
CMB: +1 = +0 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 15 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (Con)
Reflex: +7 = +3 (base) + 4 (Dex)
Will: +6 = +3 (base) + 3 (Wis)
Speed: 30'
Damage Reduction: N/A
Spell Resistance: N/A[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Rapier (melee): +4 = +0 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) (finesse weapon)/ DMG = 1d6(P), CRIT 18-20x2
Shortbow (ranged): +4 = +0 (BAB) +4 (DEX) / DMG = 1d6(P), CRIT x3, range 60 ft.*

* +1 Attack & Damage within 30' (Point Blank Shot)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Abilities]
* +2 ability of choice (Dex)
* Bonus feat
* Bonus skill point ea. level
* Choose favored class (Bard) [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
* Bardic Knowledge: +1/2 level to all Know checks, make Know checks untrained
* Archaeologist's Luck: +1 luck to attack, save, skill, and damage 
    ~Counts as bardic performance for feats
    ~Use 7 rounds / day (4 + 1 CHA base, **+2 Bard level beyond 1**)
* Clever Explorer:
    ~+1/2 bard level to Perception and Disable Device
    ~Disable at double speed
    ~Open Lock as standard action
* Simple weapon proficiency
* Proficiency: longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, shortbow, whip
* Light armor proficiency (no spell failure in light armor)
* Bard Spells:
   Known: 5/3
   Per day: unlimited/3
* Uncanny Dodge[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Feats: 
* Point Blank Shot (+1 attack / damage in 30' range) (1st level)
* Dodge (+1 AC when not flat-footed) (human bonus) 
* Simple weapon proficiency (Bard)
* Proficiency: longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, shortbow, whip (Bard)
* Light armor proficiency (Bard)

Traits:
a) Nimble Fingers, Keen Mind (+1 Disable Device, and DD is a class skill)
b) Dangerously Curious (+1 UMD) OR Theoretical Magician (+2 Spellcraft)[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]

Skill Points: 16
Max Ranks: 2
ACP: 0

*Skill List:*
Acrobatics +9 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] 
Disable Device +18 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +1 [Clever Explorer] +1 [Trait] +2 [MW tools] +5 [goggles of minute seeing]
Escape Artist +9 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] 
Knowledge (Dngnrng) +6 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +1 [Bardic Knowledge]
Knowledge (Engnrng) +6 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +1 [Bardic Knowledge]
Knowledge (History) +6 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +1 [Bardic Knowledge]
Knowledge (Local) +6 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +1 [Bardic Knowledge]
Knowledge (Planes) +6 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +1 [Bardic Knowledge]
Knowledge (all others) +2 = +1 [INT] +1 [Bardic Knowledge

Perception +9 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +1 [Clever Explorer]
Stealth +9 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] 

[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Known]Cantrips (DC 11): Dancing Lights, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation
1st level (3/day, DC 12): Identify, Silent Image, Timely Intervention[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

Wealth Roll

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight
--Worn / Carried--
Leather armor        10gp   15lb
Rapier                       20gp    2lb
Shortbow                     30gp    2lb
Arrows(20)                    1gp    3lb
MW Backpack                  50gp    2lb
Signal Whistle                8sp
Explorer's outfit             --     --
Goggles of MS
Spell Component pouch         5gp    2

--In Backpack--
MW Thieves Tools            100gp    1lb
Chalk (5)                     5cp
Flint & Steel                 1gp
Ink (1 oz.)                   8gp 
Inkpen                        1sp 
Parchment (4)                 8sp 
Trail rations (2)             1gp    2lb
Waterskin                     1gp    4lb
Sunrod (2)                    4gp    2lb
Tindertwig (2)                2gp 

Buy in for CLW wand: 187 gp, 5 sp
```
Treasure: 0pp 27gp 5sp 0cpGems:
Total weight carried: 35lbs
Maximum weight possible:* 38(light) 76(medium) 115(heavy) 230(lift) 575(drag/push)
* MW Backpack: +1 str for figuring carrying capacity[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 17
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 190lb
Hair Color: Green
Eye Color: Black
Skin Color: Olive
Appearance: Tac still sports the acrobat's build he developed in his youth: lean muscle and a light step. After too many nights trying and failing to get out all the mine dust, he's cropped his hair short, but his clothes are still always just a bit disheveled, usually from his rush to get to whatever project currently has his attention. 
[sblock=Sketch]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
Demenor: Generally good-natured, Tac is given to lengthy asides on topics that interest him but which he isn't always quick to realize bore others. He's also often distracted when he sees something that gets his engineering gears working. [/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]Tac had the life most town children dreamed of, growing up as part of a traveling gypsy circus. He was tumbling before he learned to walk, and walking a rope not long after. Jugglers, contortionists, clowns, trapeze artists, all of them family, all eager to teach the young boy. 

But while Tac was a good student, in truth he'd much rather have been measuring the gauge and tension on a rope than walking it; calculating the perfect weight distribution for juggling pins than tossing them. He contented himself playing clan handyman, fixing what needed fixing, dismantling mechanisms whenever possible to see how they were made. And finally, when he was twelve, he convinced his family to let him travel to the engineering guildhall. 

As an apprentice, Tac did quite well. His mind's mathematical bent made his coursework a joy rather than a burden. And his acrobatic early life made his hands-on training easier, as--after tight ropes and balance beams--scaffolding was nothing more than another kind of staircase. His ability to act as both an architect and a crewman made Tac ideal for the hands-on work of re-securing the mine in Diamond Lake, shoring it up after a disastrous collapse.

Recently, while exploring the ancient tomb outside town, Tac came into contact with an odd artifact which imbued him with a large parcel of knowledge it apparently carried, including the ability to cast spells. The change seems to have overwritten some of the knowledge and abilities he once possessed, though since the artifact apparently used up its magics in the process, it appears he has no way to reverse the process.[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2011)

And, because I got inspired by the whole "transformative moment," and the new colorful armor, more fun with sketchy-coloring. 

[sblock=Tac Transformed]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------

